# Any thoughts on the EKO coal boiler....



## shawntitan (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone have any feedback or thoughts on the EKO coal boiler? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't think they make one, though you can burn soft coal in a regular EKO. Can you provide a link or further information?


----------



## shawntitan (Jun 8, 2008)

Saw it on the New Horizon site....

http://www.newhorizoncorp.com/ekocoal.php

Just didn't know if anyone here actually had one, or knew anyone who did. Thanks, Eric.

EDIT- Just compared it to the QHT Biasi 3Wood and it looks like the same boiler. Anybody know anything about that?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 8, 2008)

That's pretty cool. First time I've seen that. I bet it's a real dandy.


----------



## webbie (Jun 8, 2008)

I imported this boiler in the past and used one in my house - it is made by SIME, a italian manufacturer. Super quality, cast iron, works like a charm for coal. Don't try to use it for wood!

I used an FB7 (model numbers are different), but that is a 7 section boiler - firebox about 24" long.....it would heat an insulated house up to 3,000 sq ft.

Look at that nice single section - not that is HEAT TRANSFER......big time.


----------



## Redox (Jun 8, 2008)

Damn, Craig!  Is there a combustion appliance you haven't owned?  Imported I-talian cast iron.  Sheesh!



 ;-P 

Chris


----------



## webbie (Jun 8, 2008)

Burned me a lot of stoves....used to use the house as a test bed......had one in basement (central), one in the fireplace and even a small Morso in the Sunroom. That is in addition to the 5-10 at one time installed at the shop........

That is some fine I-talian castings, though........I love sectional cast boilers (well, if we can use the word LOVE in such cases).


----------



## sparke (Jun 8, 2008)

Craig that looks very similar to my old Buderus wood/coal unit.  Did it have shaker grates?


----------



## webbie (Jun 8, 2008)

It is a similar design as the Buderus Lugana. These units (both that and Buderus) work best without shakers because when coal sits on a cold (water filled) grate, it does not fuse into clinkers. But Sime did provide shaker grates as an option....or maybe standard now. I suggested that people not buy them. You can use a tool to open the bottom door and slice above the grates.......no shaking needed.


----------



## sparke (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes it takes quite a while to learn how to slice coal properly.  Even though the wet grates are a neat design,  I don't think it increased efficiency that much because that unit burned an incredible amount of wood/coal.  Did the job great but was hard on fuel...


----------



## webbie (Jun 9, 2008)

I burned about 3 1/2 tons to heat 2600 Square feet of moderate insulated near Philadelphia. 

Wet grates do two things - first they avoid clinkering, and secondly they add a lot of heat exchange area - more surface that coal is contacting. Also, when you put the shaker grates in (they fit on top of the fixed grates) the firebox gets smaller...or shallower.

Wood should really never be burned at all in this boilers. The tars will cover the heat exchangers and make coal less efficient.


----------



## needboiler (Jun 9, 2008)

I have read the postings for the EKO Coal Boiler, and it seems like a good coal boiler.  It looks identical to the BIASI 3 Wood Boiler.  We are interested in a wood boiler.  You mentioned the EKO should only be used for coal;  the BIASI 3 Wood Cast Iron Boiler is sold as a wood and soft coal boiler.  Since the design seems to be similar do you think it would be a good boiler?  The price seems right for us right now.


Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Jun 9, 2008)

Craig,
I had that same Sime in a home I owned in the early 90s.  I really wanted a tarm but cheaped out.  It took a lot of babysitting to keep it going 2-3 times/ day.  I burned wood, and kept a ton of coal in bags which I would burn below 20 degrees, but could never keep a fire through the night.  Took it out & sold it after 6 years, got good money for it & it was in great shape.
This, time around i'm going EKO
C


----------



## webbie (Jun 9, 2008)

needboiler said:
			
		

> I have read the postings for the EKO Coal Boiler, and it seems like a good coal boiler.  It looks identical to the BIASI 3 Wood Boiler.  We are interested in a wood boiler.  You mentioned the EKO should only be used for coal;  the BIASI 3 Wood Cast Iron Boiler is sold as a wood and soft coal boiler.  Since the design seems to be similar do you think it would be a good boiler?  The price seems right for us right now.
> 
> 
> Thanks



If it didn't clearly say in the manual that it was for wood and soft coal, I would have guess that it (Biasi) would be for hard coal......I wonder if this has to do with the testing of the unit. It does look a little better for wood than some of the other cast units, but I certainly would not "buy" the hoopla in the marketing material about 2nd and 3rd level wood burning! There is really nothing in the design to make it extra efficient on wood - just decent.

I would not suggest going against the testing - and a phonecall to the importers in NH might be in order to have them explain why it is not listed for hard coal.

As to the Buderus and Eko - again, they are really for 100% coal and folks attempting to burn wood or a mix will likely not be very happy.


----------



## Redox (Jun 9, 2008)

I know this is OT, but I had to mention that newhorizoncorp.com just showed up as a sponsored link on my Gmail account.  Get'm while thay last...

Chris


----------



## scubasawyer (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Craig, I'm new to this forum, and stumbled on this thread while I too, was researching the Biasi, and the Eko and FD42 boilers sold by new Horizon.  I see that you had experience with these european hand-fired boilers.  Can you provide me with some specific info on using this wet-grate type of boiler with Anthracite?  The FD 42 is advertised with shaker grates available, but the fire box looks as though there is openings on the sides where sections meet, so does shaking just make the coal fall off the shaker grate, or does the grate hold the coal bed more or less in position?  Some have told me, and I gather through my other research that these are bituminous boilers, and as you said, keep Bit. clinkering to minimum.  I'm burning Anthracite in a Harman stove, but I wish to tie a coal-burning boiler into my existing oil-fired system (Burnham C-4 cast iron FHW boiler).  I don't mind tend a stove or boiler, but I don't want to have to babysit the thing as I work during the day.    
Any additional info in this regard would be helpful.  Thanx!


----------



## webbie (Jul 21, 2008)

The FD42 and types like it are fine hard coal boilers. Personally, I suggest getting them without the shakers - there are wet grates below the shakers! There are no spaces between the sections except at the bottom (grates). Having wet grates and more heat exchange area beats the shakers in my opinion. You just have to learn how to "knife" or poke the coal fire through the "smile" door (grate when the door is open) or below.

I think the Biasi would also make a fine hard coal unit....they just don't know it yet (here)....they are talking about shaker grates, but in my experience it looks like it would work fine without. 

I don't think these are bitumen boilers since smoky coal is outlawed in Europe for residential use.


----------



## scubasawyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanx for helping to sum this up for me, Craig.  It really helps to talk to people that have actually used these units.  These units are made in eastern Europe for that and the Russian market, from what I can ascertain.  (Their lit. says they are set to "Russian operating standards", meaning mechanical draft control and thermostats, as availability of electrical power is highly unreliable.....interesting...) 
So anthracite on a wet grate will not clinker?   Where in W. Mass are you located?


----------



## webbie (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm in the pioneer valley near Northampton, Etc.

I think that cast EKO is made by SIME in Italy. I used to import containers of these when I was the Tarm importer.


----------



## Sting (Jul 22, 2008)

Are these only hand feed boilers or is there a stoker?


----------



## scubasawyer (Jul 22, 2008)

these particular boilers are and fired only.


----------



## scubasawyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I'm in the pioneer valley near Northampton, Etc.
> 
> I think that cast EKO is made by SIME in Italy. I used to import containers of these when I was the Tarm importer.



Do you still have your store?  I travel 91 occasionally on my way to see family...


----------



## scubasawyer (Aug 1, 2008)

hey Craig, I ordered the FD 42 (sime design) yesterday.  Should be in next week sometime.  I'm sure I'll be asking LOTS of questions come October....  Thanks for your help and input.


----------



## webbie (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah, my store was in Medford NJ, and I imported those boilers in the early 1990's........sold the boiler biz in 1994, and the entire operation in 1998. Now I do this...you could say I am in education and communications.


----------



## scubasawyer (Aug 4, 2008)

we are lucky to have your experience available to us thru this forum.  CAn you recommend any particularly god books on coal burning, and use of these sime/buderus-type boilers?


----------



## maple1 (Mar 28, 2012)

OK, call me the moldy oldy guy. I keep going in big Google trips in my research, and end up in strange places.

This one has me a bit puzzled. This Eko coal boiler is the same unit (as near as I can tell) as the Biasi 3Wood wood boiler. From all I've read, the 3Wood is about the best you could expect from a non-gassing wood burner. But the Eko coal lit. does not mention even the possibility of burning wood, and this thread strongly advises against it. The 3Wood is pretty dear up here ($6k for the 3Wood7, for craps sake), and they're selling some. So I would appreciate more input (after 3 1/2 years) - would it be a real bad thing to get one of these & burn wood in it?


----------



## shawntitan (Mar 29, 2012)

maple1 said:


> OK, call me the moldy oldy guy. I keep going in big Google trips in my research, and end up in strange places.
> 
> This one has me a bit puzzled. This Eko coal boiler is the same unit (as near as I can tell) as the Biasi 3Wood wood boiler. From all I've read, the 3Wood is about the best you could expect from a non-gassing wood burner. But the Eko coal lit. does not mention even the possibility of burning wood, and this thread strongly advises against it. The 3Wood is pretty dear up here ($6k for the 3Wood7, for craps sake), and they're selling some. So I would appreciate more input (after 3 1/2 years) - would it be a real bad thing to get one of these & burn wood in it?


I've seen guys burning wood in the 3Wood, obviously besides the creosote problem from these kind of boilers, the firebox is VERY small, so I don't thnk you'd get much burn time with wood...

Here's a thread on the 3Wood from the nepa coal forum... ton of info...
http://nepacrossroads.com/about8723.html


----------



## maple1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Couple things I now assume when talking about any boiler, gasser or not - run it with return temp protection & storage. Maybe adding those to the 3Wood/Eko coal would greatly improve their performance? Thanks for the link, I'll check it out. I live in an old coal mining area - but am not aware of anyone burning or selling it any more. Maybe I should start asking around...


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 5, 2012)

My father-in-law burns wood and coal in his. 3 wood 6. He gets longer burn time with wood than coal. He paid 5000$ for the unit, you can get them online right now with shipping for 3700$. He's looking to convert with with a Pellx burner.


----------

